# Holy bone pain.



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

You should probably go to the hospital or at least call your DR. To be on the safe side. Hope you feel better soon and figure out what's going on!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope you get some help and feel better soon!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am having a hard time visualizing what you mean by "behind my ribs". Do you mean inside your torso? like where your heart is? or stomach?

I know that when I have had bad acid reflux, I get a feeling like my stomach is pushing upward, into my heart and esophogus. Feels like a grapefruit is trying to come back up my esophogus. Sound familiar?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

No tiny, not quite. Everything was just... tender, especially around my rib cage and in that general area around to my back, I really am not sure how to describe it, unfortunately. 

I feel a bit better today, but I find that sitting for any length of time I'm just so SORE, we drove for 45 minutes today and I couldn't sit still everything was just stiff. My back keeps popping and my shoulder blades hurt more than my ribs today. I think I need to see a chiropractor or specialist or something. One of my shoulders is significantly lower than the other and I feel like all of this is tied together and my back ALWAYS hurts, it's just recently that it was everywhere else which was a bit shocking.

At nineteen my body shouldn't hurt this much, lol. Unfortunately I guess that's what you get with horses... I've had a couple nasty falls over the years that could definitely have screwed up my alignment.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

If there is an osteopath in your neck of the woods, I think I would try that first. A chiro could help, but you need a great one. Did you have a precipitating event or did this just creep up on you?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a series of falls in April, landed on my right side every time and since then I've been having trouble with my right shoulder, right hip and back. Aside from that not really, and the other day I tripped and fell with a laundry basket (yay clumsy) but didn't think I had twisted / hurt anything, could be wrong though. Maybe combined with already being so messed up it just set something off. It's definitely gotten progressively worse since April.

Funny, I get a chiropractor / massage out for my horse, but don't bother to get myself checked out. I guess that's got to change. Thank you for the suggestion, though! I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Highly recommend an Osteopath. I'm using one for back issues now.


----------

